# 1975 Pre-Lawsuit Ibanez Les Paul



## Clemenstein (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Is that a new acquisition?

That's a beauty, nice burst.
I assume that started as a tobacco burst?
Those headstock sure were close, heh.

Is it a fretless wonder, like my '70s Greco?


----------



## Clemenstein (Sep 5, 2014)

My dad bought at a pawn shop in Montreal some time in the 80s and I've had it since '09

It is the 2351M I think


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

It always weirds me out when I see these Ibanez without that last inlay before the nut , haha. Why didn't they just put that extra one in?


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

JeremyP said:


> It always weirds me out when I see these Ibanez without that last inlay before the nut , haha. Why didn't they just put that extra one in?


i dunno...seeing a picture with and without...I almost prefer the without look...

a friend of mine has one of these...not one of those models...his dad bought it back in the day...refused to sell it cuz he knew it'd be worth a few bucks...I don't know if he or his brother have the guitar now


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

ezcomes said:


> i dunno...seeing a picture with and without...I almost prefer the without look...
> 
> a friend of mine has one of these...not one of those models...his dad bought it back in the day...refused to sell it cuz he knew it'd be worth a few bucks...I don't know if he or his brother have the guitar now


Surprisingly, I feel the same way. If you'd have asked me without showing me the pic, I would have said no thanks. 

Btw, nice looking guitar op.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

JeremyP said:


> It always weirds me out when I see these Ibanez without that last inlay before the nut , haha. Why didn't they just put that extra one in?


On the versions that copied LP Customs, Ibanez used block inlays and had one at the first fret. Even though the truss-rod cover may have "custom" on it, the 2351s are copies of LP Standards, with trapezoids and no inlay at the first fret. 

I have a "Deluxe '59er" with a maple neck and dots, much like a Fender neck....









John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Are all the old Ibanez LP copies bolt neck?


----------



## edward (Jan 27, 2009)

I had the same Ibanez except mine had a cover on the bridge pickup. Purchased from Weiner's pawn/music shop in the market in Ottawa. $185 with case as I recall. Wish I still had it!


----------



## Clemenstein (Sep 5, 2014)

I've played a real Gibson les Paul before and I have to say there is a world of difference! Much smaller, faster neck/action on the ibanez. The Gibson has a bit of a fatter sound and feel to it, where the Ibanez has more of it's focus on it's very fast action, light weight and nimble. They're all different though.


----------



## chrisdangerock (6 mo ago)

I was thinking that there were no serial number behind (or on) the guitar before the 80's years 😳 
Anybody can confirm please ?


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

chrisdangerock said:


> I was thinking that there were no serial number behind (or on) the guitar before the 80's years 😳
> Anybody can confirm please ?


Yes there was. I had an Ibanez from 1973 that had a serial number.


----------



## sumunaire420 (2 mo ago)

JeremyP said:


> It always weirds me out when I see these Ibanez without that last inlay before the nut , haha. Why didn't they just put that extra one in?


 The one with the 1st fret inlayed is a custom copy..The one without is a standard copy.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I had a Mann (canadian ibanez).


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

And this one too.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

I never seen or heard of Mann guitars .
Is that guitar still being made ?

I heard from many Luther's, that many lawsuit Ibanez's , Burny's, Edward's, Tokai's, Greco's and other Japanese guitar manufacturer's were building better quality versions of Fender or Gibson in the 1970's.
All around better construction materials, better methods and longer neck tendons .


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

AJ6stringsting said:


> I never seen or heard of Mann guitars


They were made at the Fuji-Gen Gakki factory, same as Ibanez, but relabeled for the Canadian market.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

I am thinking of using Kijiji over Reverb and Ebay , Reverb is too ridiculous now.
Those Mann guitars are interesting.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

AJ6stringsting said:


> I am thinking of using Kijiji


That's basically a canadian site. You may have better luck with craigslist.


----------

